# Take your latte art to the next level...



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Hmmmmmm....

In Japanese but you'll get the idea:


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

That is pure shite!...why oh why would someone invent it, let alone buy it?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Quality and definately offers up an improvement for me! Have been unable to recreate 3D foam since moved away from my first venture into espresso ( de longhi, followed by a Krups)









Now, where to buy one...

John


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Great fun!


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

No need to worry about global warming, when you can manufacture polar bears to order.


----------



## icnoble (Nov 25, 2014)

Dreadful


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

When I was expecting a revolution in the barista scene I did not expect this lol


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

That is...... Well..... That is..... I'm Gobsmacked.....


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

That was weird.. Do i speak Japanese? because I understood a fair bit of that...


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

The machine.... OK, good for a laugh or for drawing in a certain type of customer

But that voice..... Can you imagine having to live with that voice.....


----------



## pedro88 (Nov 26, 2014)

kids may like this


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Twattuccino! Watching that video nearly made me bite a chunk out of the pint glass I'm currently driving out of.


----------



## menandcoffee (Feb 18, 2015)

yikes!


----------

